# 1 in 4?



## jimkin (May 10, 2016)

Aren't the Disney resorts one in four?  I don't see it referenced when I look in the resort directory.  We stayed in Saratoga Springs in May of 2013.  Assuming it is a one in four when could we exchange there again? June of 2017?  Anytime in 2017?  Possibly even 2016 as it is the fourth year?

I've never seen this published anywhere and RCI advised me to call the resort.

I appreciate any insights.


----------



## elaine (May 10, 2016)

*nope*

no 1-4. trade in as much as you want (for now).


----------



## jimkin (May 10, 2016)

elaine said:


> no 1-4. trade in as much as you want (for now).[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm really surprised.  Thanks for the info!


----------

